# Where are the BF Grant reports ???



## Milkman (Nov 7, 2010)

We gots to know.......... did  yall slay them ????   Do tell


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Milkman said:


> We gots to know.......... did  yall slay them ????   Do tell



There could be a reason some are being tight-lipped.  It was the best hunt I've ever seen on BF Grant.  There were about 40 bucks killed and most were over 4.5.  There were 7- 5.5 year olds and one 6.5 year old killed.  A pile of bucks in the 120's, a few in the 130's, one 140, one 150+, and one just over 160 (I actually measured this one all the way out).  Check the DNR Facebook page for pics.  The rest of the pics should be up next week.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Charlie,  must not have been any of our members or we would be seeing pics.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 7, 2010)

Hunted Wednesday in the rain until 1:00, saw one deer, no shot.  Went back Saturday and shot 2 does mid morning.  Picture is on my brother's cell phone and his computer is not working right now so unable to email picture to me to post.  Saturday was a beautiful day and we had a great hunt!  Would have loved to have seen one of those trophy bucks, but needed meat for the freezer, so I shot the first 2 deer that I could.  Will be back for the primitive weapons hunt in December!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 7, 2010)

35 Whelen said:


> Hunted Wednesday in the rain until 1:00, saw one deer, no shot.  Went back Saturday and shot 2 does mid morning.  Picture is on my brother's cell phone and his computer is not working right now so unable to email picture to me to post.  Saturday was a beautiful day and we had a great hunt!  Would have loved to have seen one of those trophy bucks, but needed meat for the freezer, so I shot the first 2 deer that I could.  Will be back for the primitive weapons hunt in December!



Thanks for the report........... remember the PW hunt is antlerless only


----------



## gumpster34 (Nov 7, 2010)

not worth talking about got wet to days then the wind blew the rest only saw people and small bucks but did see one 4.5 yr buck that was killed in camp my hunting partner killed a 9pt dressed 165 3.5yr old the game warden said that the big boys were not out yet  over all had good time be back in 2 yrs i hope


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 7, 2010)

Lots of hunters (depends on where ya hunt), plenty of rain and wind but overall a great hunt. Didn't see many deer in the rain but saw plenty actively feeding in the high winds. Must have been takin' advantage of the acorns being knocked out . Took a doe on Friday afternoon at 2pm - deer were on the feed hard while lots of folks were still at camp. Caught this 9 pointer with a kicker working a scrape/rub line and eating red oaks at 9:15 am Saturday morning. Overall a great hunt for me second year in a row.


----------



## red27 (Nov 7, 2010)

Whats the facebook account name?Thanks for the update.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/WildlifeResourcesDivisionGADNR#!/WildlifeResourcesDivisionGADNR

More pics should be uploaded soon.


----------



## red27 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Milkman (Nov 10, 2010)

C.Killmaster said:


> There could be a reason some are being tight-lipped.  It was the best hunt I've ever seen on BF Grant.  There were about 40 bucks killed and most were over 4.5.  There were 7- 5.5 year olds and one 6.5 year old killed.  A pile of bucks in the 120's, a few in the 130's, one 140, one 150+, and one just over 160 (I actually measured this one all the way out).  Check the DNR Facebook page for pics.  The rest of the pics should be up next week.



Charlie,

Can you post the official stats?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have the data sheets with me at the moment, but I'll try to get them posted soon.


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 13, 2010)

I had an incredible hunt in more ways than one. 

The first day I hunted from dark until dark.  I saw 16 deer up until about 3 or 4 in the afternoon.  The action seemed to die after the rain stopped.  The deer sighted include 9 bucks, 6 does, and one unknown that I'm sure was a doe because she came through before another doe and a small buck.  Four of the bucks were shooters.  The bucks were chasing does.

I had a nice 10-pointer and a huge 8-pointer within five yards of my stand and I have nothing to show for it.

I was hunting a thick area where I've hunted a couple of times before.  A good buck came in from my right and in front of me a ways on the edge of a thicket.  I couldn't tell how many points he had but he was a shooter.  He was running around with his nose to the ground.  I dialed up the magnification on my scope as I was bleating to try and stop him.  He didn't stop and ran off into the thicket.  A minute later the 10-pointer came down the same trail and looked like he was going to continue on to where the first buck went.  Suddenly, he turned and ran my direction and passed 5 yards to my right.  I swung my rifle and tried everything to get him to stop.  He finally did stop at 15 yards.  However, I couldn't see anything through my scope!  It looked like it was fogged up.  I frantically tried to clear the lenses without success and the buck left on the trail of a doe that had come through earlier.

I sat there trying to figure out what the problem was and it was my magnification set too high.  Remember, I was looking at another buck before this one came in.  I forgot to turn the magnification down.  This is the first time this has ever happened to me.

The last buck I saw for the day was the huge 8-pointer.  He came in walking and following the same path in as the 10-pointer did.  He stopped 20 yards in from of me, quartering to me.  I aimed and pulled the trigger.  However, the trigger didn't pull!  I thought I had the safety on so I went to take it off and it was already off!  The started walking again at the point and then stopped 5 yards from me and looked up at me.  I was aiming and trying to pull the trigger without success.  He turned and ran away into the thicket.  Something was wrong with my brand new rifle that I had just bout about 2 weeks prior.  I about cried!  I was so mad!  

Either of the bucks would have been my biggest ever and maybe I wouldn't have been able to pull the trigger on the 10-pointer even if I could see through the scope.  The safety was somehow messing up.  I never had this problem when I was sighting in, but I didn't keep putting the safety off and on then.  However, on the stand turned it off when I would see or hear deer. Then back on when I there were no deer.

I fixed my gun that night.  It was because of the gun stop making contact with the safety lever.  I fixed the problem with my rotary tool.

The second morning was supposed to be flooded out with rain so I slept in and went in the afternoon.  I saw 4 deer and one was a shooter, which was in the thicket.  I took a quick shot when he walked into a very small window of opportunity.  However, he ran off and I never found blood, hair, or him.  I searched for a while without any luck.  Apparently, I missed.

The last day was dark until dark again.  I had a big buck chase a doe passed behind me.  I couldn't get him to stop and I didn't have a shot opportunity as a result.  I decided to shoot a doe that came in right before dark because I didn't want to get shut out and it was going to be my last day on the hunt.  I couldn't hunt Saturday.

I really hope I get to go again in a year or two.  I've found a good spot and I've seen 9 shooters there on my last three hunts, which have been every other year.

Darrell


----------

